# LR5 - Clipping Path Deletion



## screscenzo (Aug 7, 2015)

So this one is throwing me for a loop. 


I am losing the clipping path in some (not all) of my JPEGs and I think LR5 is the culprit.


Here is the process:


I capture JPEGs tethered to a Mac laptop via LR5.
Once all the files are captured I sit and edit: 
-Add Keywords
-Color Label all the Selects Red.
-Add in number descriptors in the Title and Caption fields for the products.
-Edit the files Exposure, Contrast, Clarity…etc.


Then all the files are exported and FTP'd to a clipping service. They have all me specs and requirements.
-All the files are 1:1
-The clipping path must  be 'on'
-Centered with certain measurements on all sides.
-Etc…
-I receive back a TIFF (as a back up) and a JPEG …Both of which have the completed Clipping Path


When I get he files back I open them all in PS6 and check that they all have the clipping path 'on' and that the path is not in some odd spot. Then I import the clipped JPEGs back into LR5. When they show up in LR5 they are still labels Red because of the metadata. I change them to Green so I can filter the finished files easier. When I do that the icon of 3 horizontal lines and an arrow pointing DOWN appears. I update the status by clicking it and then clicking save. I immediately check the file in PS56 again and the clipping path is gone. Deleted!!! I have no idea why. If I do an Edit in Photoshop and make a change to the file I get the icon 3 horizontal lines and an arrow pointing UP which tells me the file has been changed outside of LR5. I always click overwrite settings and it still deleted the clipping path. I tried Import from Disk even though I knew it would use the data front eh file and not LR but is still deleted the clipping path and reverted the GReen label back to Red..


I know I'm not crazy but this is driving me nuts. The thing is that in their batch of 15 it only happens to six of them. The other crazy this is that I have been doing this same process for 2 years. Never had an issue like this. I have tried starting from scratch and having the files reclipped and still ran into the same situation. I resent 6 and only 2 survived.


Has anyone ever encountered this before? 
Please help. What more information do you need.


Mac OS X 10.7.5
Macbook Pro
15-inch, Late 2011
*Processor*  2.2 GHz Intel Core i7
*Memory*  16 GB 1333 MHz DDR3
*Graphics*  AMD Radeon HD 6750M 512 MB


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 8, 2015)

Which files are losing their clipping paths - the TIFFs or the JPEGs?  You could be right about the metadata getting fouled up, but I so rarely use clipping paths, I haven't tested it.


----------



## screscenzo (Aug 8, 2015)

Victoria,
Thanks for responding. It is the JPEGS that are losing the Clipping Path. I have tried to do Save As with the TIFF and reimport the new file but it still happens. I suppose I could try to import the TIFF and see if they lose the Clipping Path as well. Is there any way to determine if the metadata is corrupt? I will try importing the TIFFs on Monday to see what happens to them. The only other test I can think of would be to clip a couple of the problem files myself and see if they respond in the same manner. It's just baffling because I have run thru 1000's of files in the process and have never found it to happen. 

Thanks again. I look forward to any more thoughts you or other members have.
Stephen


----------



## screscenzo (Aug 12, 2015)

Still nothing. I tried the TIFFs but to no avail. It's perplexing me beyond words. Since this has started happening it is the same 3 files now. For whatever reason the other 3 are doing fine. I have nothing while tracking this that shows any reason or clue I could look into for the others.

Well. If anyone has any thoughts I'm going to continue to plug away it.
Thanks.


----------



## screscenzo (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey there. If anyone is still listening...


I tried something else. I have another laptop with LR5 and PS6 installed. This laptop is used for the tethered capturing. I thought I would try to recreate what is happening on my editing station on this capture station.
I transferred the 3 TIF files with the issues and 1 TIF file that has no issues to the other laptop. I opened all 4 files and sized them down to the proper size and double checked the clipping path. I Saved As JPEG into a separate folder in my LR5 hierarchy. I opened LR5 and imported the folder of newly created JPEGs. I opened them one by one into PS5 using the Edit In function through LR5. I checked if the file had its clipping path still. They all did. I closed all the files. Then I changed the label from yellow to green. Once I did that the '3 lines arrow down' icon showed up. I clicked the icon and LR5 told me that something has been changed in Lightroom. Would you like to save these changes. I click Save. Then I open that one file using Edit In and once open in PS6 the file shows that the path is gone. I did the same thing for the next problem file and got the same result. The third problem file I changed the label from yellow to blue just for the heck of it and ended up with the same issue. The fourth file that had no issues remained as such. I did all the same steps as I did to the previous 3 files but this one maintained its clipping path.


I can only conclude at this point that something is corrupt.
Either in the file that came from the camera
or
In the export of the file before it is clipped
or
On the machine that is doing the clipping


I tried yet again something else.


I decided to take the TIFF files and open a brand new catalog on someone else's computer. This time it was a Windows 10 Machine with Adobe CC.  It all worked. I went thru the same procedures of saving the TIFs to JPEGs and importing them in to LR CC. I changed the labels and save the status. The clipping paths weren't dropped. I guess my only choice now is to update my Mac to Yosemite and then install Adobe CC. A huge scary endeavor. Yikes.


I'm still loking for any feedback if anyone has it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 15, 2015)

Still listening, but as bemused as you are.  I'd suggest reporting it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family.  It'd also be interesting to see if you get the same problem using Export and then opening the resulting file in PS directly (e.g. avoiding Edit in Photoshop).


----------



## screscenzo (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks Victoria,
I'll give it a shot submitting to Adobe. Thanks.

As for your suggestion.


Victoria Bampton said:


> It'd also be interesting to see if you get the same problem using Export and then opening the resulting file in PS directly (e.g. avoiding Edit in Photoshop).


 
If I'm understanding you correctly I don't think that would work. I learned a long time ago that whenever you export a file from LR5 it gets rid of any and all paths. I'll try to export it as a TIFF and see if it holds but I doubt it.

I'll post something as soon as I hear from Adobe.
Thanks, Stephen


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 15, 2015)

screscenzo said:


> Thanks Victoria,
> I'll give it a shot submitting to Adobe. Thanks.
> 
> As for your suggestion.
> ...



If you export as tiff, Lightroom will generate a new tiff and that will indeed strip out the path. If you export as original however, Lightroom should just make a copy and so the paths should (could?) remain.


----------



## screscenzo (Aug 17, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> If you export as original however, Lightroom should just make a copy and so the paths should (could?) remain.



Hmmm? John that got me thinking but the issue is that when I import the file into LR and then change the color label or anything at all the Update Status icon appears. Once the status is updated the clipping path in the original file is gone. I don't get the opportunity to even Export as Original like you're suggesting. I'm going to see if I can use your idea though in a different way.

Thanks for the input!


----------

